# Pro Plan Puppy surprise ingredient



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

So the pet store was all out of my Innova Puppy - it carried everything else...including Evo, Innova Adult and Pinnacle - but my Innova Puppy had been snatched. Remembering the wise words of forum members and because I was having a hard time keeping weight on Farley anyway - I decided to try the Pro Plan Puppy (I went with the natualish select version). It felt a little greasy compared to the Innova but Farley loved it and even the cats started to steal his food instead of eating their own! Farley put weight on very quickly (could be good or bad) and I was considering mixing both the Innova and the Pro Plan together for his daily feedings...But this morning as I poured the last of bit of kibble into his bowl - out came a nail. It was a smaller nail and it looked new and was not rusty or anything but when I checked the ingredient list- nails were not listed. Maybe thats what they count as iron?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh No! Ugh, you need to contact Pro Plan! I'm so glad you were watching what was in the food!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is awful. i sure hope you notify them about it. One thing, did you check the bag to make sure it could not have been placed there while the food was on the shelf. so many sick people running arund these days.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That had to be a shock! I thought all food manufacturers used metal detectors as part of their process.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That had to be a shock! I thought all food manufacturers used metal detectors as part of their process.


There were no visable holes in the bag when I bought it....I check cuz I'm odd about fresh kibble :bowl: If some sicko did it I'd think they would use an old nail from around the house..not a new one. And it was at the very end of the bag- came out with the dust and crumbs - plunk- right on top. It is a duller gray color...looks to have a plastic coating on it (maybe that would be harder to detect?), less then an inch long, and thin.
Quite perplexing
....even worse..Farley loves the food so much I am considering chalking it up to one-in-a-million error and getting another bag...course if that one has a nail I am ALL DONE with it!
Oh- and I will contact Purina and let them know .... just in case it was part of a bad batch. Sneaky kibble. :curtain:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DEFINATELY contact Purina. I am confident that it is in fact taht one in a million thing...

It's no secret that I am a big fan of the ProPlan products, and as I have had great customer service with the company, would not hesitate to contact them, and would not think twice about continuing to feed their foods.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

There have been several posts on the all breed board about odd things found in dog food--and most of it was like Canidea,, etc. One found a large staple in canned food once and something else another time, both times the same brand. one posted a picture of something metal in a treat and for all the world it apppears to ge the "fastner" of an ear tag. Some have found plastic, some have round string. It is down right scarey. Most on that board HAtE Purina in any form of fashion but one who has a relative doing inspections said he said the purina plants are cleaner than most human food plants. Abnd Purina was one of the first to start testing for added stuff when the recalls started happening. Many swear that Purina uses 4-d animals, etc, but they told me that is not true and they only use human grade meats and it is inspectd on federal and state levels. My honey is on purina one and kayCee was the One senior til I couldn't find it anymore--can find every other forum of One except the senior., I hve had her on nutro senior , but am thinking of going with Taste Of The Wild for more protien.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh but think of all the extra minerals you are giving up by removing the nail.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> DEFINATELY contact Purina. I am confident that it is in fact taht one in a million thing...
> 
> It's no secret that I am a big fan of the ProPlan products, and as I have had great customer service with the company, would not hesitate to contact them, and would not think twice about continuing to feed their foods.


One of the reasons I chose the ProPlan over other types


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> DEFINATELY contact Purina. I am confident that it is in fact taht one in a million thing...
> 
> It's no secret that I am a big fan of the ProPlan products, and as I have had great customer service with the company, would not hesitate to contact them, and would not think twice about continuing to feed their foods.


Agreed they are a pretty reputable company. To be honest if this happened to me I would think I was the one that probably did it. I do work around the house (and others) so I often have nails, tools etc. in my pockets of my work clothes. I know I had a screwdriver fall into the food bag once but obviously it was easy to see. Not that it's likely but it could happen with a worker at a factory as well (maybe a maintenance guy working on a piece of automated equipment for example). Granted if there is a metal detector it should catch it but it to is a piece of equipment and can breakdown, lose power for a quick second etc. It doesn't surprise me it was at the bottom either. Just stirring up the food each time scooping it out would most likely send the skinnier heavier nail to the bottom of the bag. That wouldn't be enough for me to change foods is all I'm saying I guess.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

kalkid said:


> Agreed they are a pretty reputable company. To be honest if this happened to me I would think I was the one that probably did it. I do work around the house (and others) so I often have nails, tools etc. in my pockets of my work clothes. I know I had a screwdriver fall into the food bag once but obviously it was easy to see. Not that it's likely but it could happen with a worker at a factory as well (maybe a maintenance guy working on a piece of automated equipment for example). Granted if there is a metal detector it should catch it but it to is a piece of equipment and can breakdown, lose power for a quick second etc. It doesn't surprise me it was at the bottom either. Just stirring up the food each time scooping it out would most likely send the skinnier heavier nail to the bottom of the bag. That wouldn't be enough for me to change foods is all I'm saying I guess.


If I had not seen it fall from the bag- I would have thought it was all me too! And even then I may have second-guessed my vision if it had not been for the uniqueness of the nail. Not that I have many nails (although I think I have a hammer) but I have never seen one with the plastic type coating on it.

Maybe its supposed to be a toothpick


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> DEFINATELY contact Purina.
> .


maybe you will get a complimentary bag or something!!:curtain::curtain:

let us know what they say


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My brother made a Kraft Delissio?? Pizza once, and when he took a bite, his teeth hit something hard, he spit out a metal washer!! 

All Kraft did was give us a coupon for one free pizza... lol.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

My sister works for Purina here in St Louis. You can call her directly with your complaint--------
hahahahahahah......not really !!!!!! She would kill me


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> My sister works for Purina here in St Louis. You can call her directly with your complaint--------
> hahahahahahah......not really !!!!!! She would kill me


Hilarious! Hope she gives you discounts


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> My sister works for Purina here in St Louis. You can call her directly with your complaint--------
> hahahahahahah......not really !!!!!! She would kill me


 
I love St. Louis, and the two GRCA National Specialties that were held at Purina Farms hold very fond memories for me. It is a wonderful venue for a show.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

I usually just read this forum but I joined after I saw this post about ProPlan. I started buying ProPlan Natural Canned food to mix with Canidae dry for my BC, and it worked so well for him that I started feeding the same combo to our golden (possibly chesapeake bay mix?) puppy. 

Well about 2 months ago, I opened a can of beef and rice, and found a small (1 inch or so) piece of rope/string. Naturally, the thought occurred to me that I might have had the rope/string on the fork when I inserted it into to food but I wasn't so sure. So I just disregarded it thinking my mind was playing tricks. But about a week ago, my partner was feeding the dogs ProPlan chicken and rice and found a small piece of blue rubber (about 1/4 inch long) material. I immediately called ProPlan, and they were very apologetic and asked me to send the material to them, which I did yesterday. For my concern, they sent me 3 coupons for 2 free cans/pouches of ProPlan food!!

I'm not sure if I want to continue feeding this if I have to filter it everytime I mix it in with the dry food...but it took me a good year to find a combination that worked for our BC (give him firm stools! lol) so I am hesitate to jump the ship at the moment.

Any other natural canned foods that anyone would recommend? We tried reg. proplan, canidae, innova 95 and reg., wellness w/o success.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You feed anything long enough you will hear of stories of your particular food having something in it. Being a Pro Plan man since Pro Plan came about I would think this was an isolated case and that you will probably get a free bag from the company as they believe in their products.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> you will probably get a free bag from the company as they believe in their products.


Yes, most likely. My best friend and sister work for Purina. Purina is very big into customer satisfaction and retention. They will do the right thing.
And yes, I get free-bees ALL the time....doubled!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Yes, most likely. My best friend and sister work for Purina. Purina is very big into customer satisfaction and retention. They will do the right thing.
> And yes, I get free-bees ALL the time....doubled!!!


Daaaaaaaaaaaang your sister married???????


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Nope single. Her boyfriend of 20 years passed away 3 years ago...hasn't gotten back in the saddle yet.


----------

